# The Plated Lizard Thread



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked up my first pair of Plated Lizards on Tuesday, they were being sold as a pair because one gets upset when the other is taken out of the viv. These guys get on really well :2thumb: Possibly male and female pair.

Fantastic lizards, sort of like a cross between a bosc and a skink lol.

They are in a temp set up while I plan their larger set up for september (Its going to be a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft) and just wondered if anyone had pics/ advice on a good set up that will fill the space.

At the moment they have two hides (warm side and cool side) and a shallow pool to dip in.

All the care sheets seem to recommend different temps for them, what do people recommend for the hot spot? At the moment I have a bout 35c, some care guides say 29c, some say 40c+!

I used a mix of eco earth and sand, however I'm ditching the sand as it's got everywhere, even in the door sliders and it makes a horrible sound and scares them away when I open it :bash:


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> I picked up my first pair of Plated Lizards on Tuesday, they were being sold as a pair because one gets upset when the other is taken out of the viv. These guys get on really well :2thumb: Possibly male and female pair.
> 
> Fantastic lizards, sort of like a cross between a bosc and a skink lol.
> 
> ...


Ours are on sand/soil, they do like to chuck it around 

Basking spot on ours goes from 110 to 140 so they have a choice of what temps they want to use.

Dazzz


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

They are still in the stage of settling in, they have got better (don't disappear when I come near viv) but they do still run away and hide for a while when I open the viv doors. Have just been feeding them some grapes and locusts, crickets and a waxworm each :2thumb: A head appeared at the hide door and even managed to get the female to come right out, lizards do anything for a waxworm xD


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Had one of them out for the first time today, she/he climbed up me and sat on my shoulders for a good while :2thumb: I'd post pictures of these guys but I can't uplaod pictures at the moment :/

Has anyone got any pics of Plated Lizard set ups? I've looking to fill a 5 x 2 x 2 ft viv for them and could use some ideas.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

plated lizards are awesome, can,t wait for the pics :2thumb:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

The peace in the viv has been broken apprently, I'm at the parents at the moment and the girlfriend has reported there has been some fighting going on over the basking spot, with both lizards trying to bite each other :gasp:

Is this normal behaviour? Just seems wierd because apprently they got on in the shop really well and got upset when they were apart. Any chance it could be mating behaviour? One was jiggling about at the other, I'm on my way over in a bit so hopefully I can find out what is going on.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Plated lizards, like a lot of Skink species, are very hard to accurately sex. So therefor, you could have a 1.1 pair just showing breeding behavior or two males, or females fighting. Just because one of them may look like its performing a 'display' do not think that it is just breeding behavior.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a good look at both today to see if I could get a rough guess at sex. I've tried to gather everything I can about sexing these guys off the internet, some things I picked up (true or not) are:

*Some people said just the males have the pores on the legs, some said both sexes do but they are more prominant on the male.*

*Males have a 'heart' shaped head. They also have a thicker tail base.*

*Males tend to be more confident than females.*

*There was something about the colour of the sides and/or throat, some orange or something like that but I can't remember now.*

Both of mine do have the pores but they do seem more prominent on one of them, 'he' also is alot moe confident while the other runs for cover when I open the viv doors.


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> I had a good look at both today to see if I could get a rough guess at sex. I've tried to gather everything I can about sexing these guys off the internet, some things I picked up (true or not) are:
> 
> *Some people said just the males have the pores on the legs, some said both sexes do but they are more prominant on the male.*
> 
> ...


The males develop a brighter red/orange patch near the head when they are ready for mating, I noticed ours has coloured up in the past few days and saw him wiggling his head at the female.

Our male is more skittish than the female however and slightly smaller.

Dazzz


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> Had one of them out for the first time today, she/he climbed up me and sat on my shoulders for a good while :2thumb: I'd post pictures of these guys but I can't uplaod pictures at the moment :/
> 
> Has anyone got any pics of Plated Lizard set ups? I've looking to fill a 5 x 2 x 2 ft viv for them and could use some ideas.


https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/538523_10150990394703729_2145055383_n.jpg

Dazzz


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I nkow they like to climb when I get them out, they both head straight to my shoulders and stay there. So its worth putting a little bit in to climb on?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

PM'd you- feel free to copy and paste any of it if it helps.

EDIT: And yes, they aren't the most agile climbers, but Fido likes to climb up on his driftwood branches under the basking lamp.


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> I nkow they like to climb when I get them out, they both head straight to my shoulders and stay there. So its worth putting a little bit in to climb on?


Yep, otherwise they will try to climb the smooth walls of the viv and drive you nuts 

Dazzz


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Decided to copy and paste myself, as it might be useful to others- but bear in mind these are *my* experiences; others may be different.

"I still have one, called Fido! -pic on my album.

Very straightforward to keep; think 'savannah' rather than desert, they don't need or like it as dry as beardies do. My substrate is a mixture of gritty soil and leafmould with some orchid bark mixed in, on the dry side, but damper at the cool end, near the water bowl. Basking temp about 90-95F, but you can turn the heating off completely at night.
Food-wise, they are omnivores, best to aim for about 75%/25% vegetable/animal. In my experience they are not really keen on leafy veg unless it is chopped up small, prefering fruit, tomatoes or (a special favorite!) lightly-cooked frozen mixed vegetables. In terms of meat, they like meal and morio worms, locusts, snails and slugs, caterpillars and so on. Normal crickets are really too fast for them, though. Very rarely, as a special treat, I give Fido a *small* portion of cat food- either the tinned or dry biscuits soaked in boiling water. He also likes pinkies, but I almost never give them to him.
Sexing is *really* difficult; males have slightly more prominant femoral pores, and also sometimes have a yellow or orange flush to the throat, but this is not definitive. Breeding in captivity is really rare; in the wild they are thought to lay their eggs in termite mounds. I think they are really underated; they are active, curious and easily kept- it's a shame they're not more popular. Hope some of that helps!







"


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I've taken both out today to have a good luck at the back legs, both have the frills though they do seem bigger on one than the other. But I'm still stumped :bash:

If they are both male, will they get on in the long run? There has been a little bit of neck biting and chasing round the viv, but they also both sit togther on the basking spot and curl up together in the hide.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> I've taken both out today to have a good luck at the back legs, both have the frills though they do seem bigger on one than the other. But I'm still stumped :bash:
> 
> If they are both male, will they get on in the long run? There has been a little bit of neck biting and chasing round the viv, but they also both sit togther on the basking spot and curl up together in the hide.


Neck biting is often a sign of mating intentions in lizards- just keep an eye on them to make sure neither gets seriously hurt. One thing I forgot to mention is that they seem to be pretty long-lived- I got Fido as a rehomed adult- 12 years ago!

He went through a 'poorly' phase a while ago, hiding pretty constantly and not eating, and I thought he was maybe getting geriatric, but interestingly, his behaviour seemed linked to his UV tube- when I replaced his new 10% tube with a weaker one, he went back to normal :gasp:
It may only be that after years of being kept on no or low UV it just freaked him, but in any case, his food gets dusted, so I'm just as happy not to give him high UV. he really didn't seem to like it.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

So hes older than 12 years? Blimey, most care sheets put that at the maximum age (though one did say 20 years).

It would be nice if they were male and female and did breed (though I'm not sure what I'd do with the eggs due to the lack of info about breeding around xD) but I just dont want two males have a scrap all the time. I also noticed little 'spurs' on one, like male lizards that weren't on the other one.

I always find it interesting that they have never breed in the shop, but may be showing breeding behaviour here, the same has happened with my Olive Tree Skinks, years in the shop and noting, and now potential breeding behaviour here!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> So hes older than 12 years? Blimey, most care sheets put that at the maximum age (though one did say 20 years).
> 
> It would be nice if they were male and female and did breed (though I'm not sure what I'd do with the eggs due to the lack of info about breeding around xD) but I just dont want two males have a scrap all the time. I also noticed little 'spurs' on one, like male lizards that weren't on the other one.
> 
> *I always find it interesting that they have never breed in the shop, but may be showing breeding behaviour here, the same has happened with my Olive Tree Skinks, years in the shop and noting, and now potential breeding behaviour here!*


Probably stimulated by the change in environment. As I said, they haven't been bred much in captivity- the only referrence I have come across is the Bartletts in the US, who bred them more or less by accident in an outside enclosure. I would love to have the space to have a group of them in a large enclosure- with an artificial 'termite mound' laying chamber- it wouldn't be too hard to set up something with the required warmth and humidity...


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Some pictures of my Plated lizards :2thumb:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Does it look like I have two different sub species here btw? One has more lines on the body than the other.


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have two of these exactly the same as yours and think they are different subspecies - there is a slightly different head shape as well as the clear difference in colouration.

My two were quite skittish but are now quite tame and love to come out.nif they get spooked though they can get up a hell of a speed in the living room. They are very fast predators and have no trouble catching locusts, crickets etc.

We give ours a bath once a week which they seem to quite enjoy and which seems to help them shed. I have no idea of their sexes but there has been no signs of aggression. Some people keep them with bearded dragons quite happily.

There's a pair for sale in the classified section that have apparently produced eggs...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> Does it look like I have two different sub species here btw? One has more lines on the body than the other.





CHATAfrog said:


> I have two of these exactly the same as yours and think they are different subspecies - there is a slightly different head shape as well as the clear difference in colouration.
> 
> My two were quite skittish but are now quite tame and love to come out.nif they get spooked though they can get up a hell of a speed in the living room. They are very fast predators and have no trouble catching locusts, crickets etc.
> 
> ...


They do vary a lot- mine is mostly an overall tan colour, with the markings quite muted- but I have seen nearly all-over black individuals. As to actual subspecies, who knows? Despite (or maybe because of) their apparent abundance in the wild, no-one seems to have done any kind of in-depth study on them. @Chats: Did the ad mention whether any of these purported eggs had actually hatched?


EDIT: Late attention-paying (as often, lol) but I personally wouldn't keep them with beardies for two reasons- one, beardies are notoriously unpredictable in their aggression, sometimes attacking animals with no species resemblance, and two, as I mentioned above, plateds don't need or like it as dry as beardies do. Fido frequently buries himself down in the cooler, damper end, especially in hot weather.


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

The classifieds ad said the male ate the eggs before they could hatch.

Wasn't advocating mixing with beardies, just saying it has quite often been done.

You often read that they like to dig, but mine have shown no inclination to do so. They like a climb though.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

It all seems very complicated, As soon as I saw them I thought ones a Sudan (_Gerrhosaurus major)_ and ones Black lined (_Gerrhosaurus nigrolineatus) _but then I read that Sudans can have black lining :/ Guess that means no breeding then xD

I havn't kept different subspecies together, is it ok? I had read an article that said that in the wild, the different subspecies lived quite happily together and that the author had done it with no problems. Heres the link, it covers their care and loads of info about them :2thumb:

PLATED LIZARDS


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The possible harm with mixing sub-species is mixing up the bloodlines- but as I said, almost no-one seems to have successfully bred them, so it's hardly an issue. As I also said, to my knowledge it's not even been established whether we are talking sub-species, races or even just individual variations. I finally read that ad; given that the eggs produced had been eaten before it could even be established that they were fertile, I think it's rather misleading to advertise them as a 'breeding pair' :whistling2: I also missed out on one for a nominal price, local to me:devil: My current set-up isn't roomy enough for two, but I can expand! (I have a spare 4ft tank in storage with a cracked base, but it doesn't need to be water-tight...). They do seem to be the 'poor relations' so far as lizard keepers think, and I really don't get it; they are lovely lizards.


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

The misleading ad was mine, I since put up another one stating they were a pair and eggs had been laid but eaten.

As a matter of fact the male's colours have brightened up and today he has been busy trying to chase the female all over the viv as well as doing quite a few displays to attract her attention.

Hopefully the new owner will get some viable eggs 

Dazzz


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzz said:


> The misleading ad was mine, I since put up another one stating they were a pair and eggs had been laid but eaten.
> 
> As a matter of fact the male's colours have brightened up and today he has been busy trying to chase the female all over the viv as well as doing quite a few displays to attract her attention.
> 
> ...


We live in hope! :2thumb:

It may only be down to use of language, but 'attempting to breed', or 'established sexual pair' would be clearer, since, as I said, they have *very* rarely been actually bred in captivity.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

There's a light bit of neck nipping going on and a bit of head vibrating, but nothing serious. They have settled in nicely, the Black-lined is still Skittish but the Sudan is very confident and lets me work around him and comes outwith out too much tail whipping :2thumb:


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

mine are doing a bit of neck biting too... must be that time of year!

here's the for sale ad on the one that laid eggs - 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/867539-pair-black-lined-plated-lizards.html

the talkative one in kings reptiles in camden reckons it is 100% impossible to CB plated lizards


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ron if you want another one they have 2 in Aquarep on Harrow Road in West London


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

CHATAfrog said:


> mine are doing a bit of neck biting too... must be that time of year!
> 
> here's the for sale ad on the one that laid eggs -
> 
> ...


*
*100% is over-stating it slightly- as I mentioned early in the thread, I do know the Bartletts in the states had _some_ luck with young- but mostly by accident in an outdoor enclosure.
QUOTE=CHATAfrog;10303921]Ron if you want another one they have 2 in Aquarep on Harrow Road in West London[/QUOTE] I'm not really in a rush to get another, as it will require a new set-up. But I'll bear it in mind! :smile:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I fed my Plated Lizards some Waxworms for the first time today. The Sudanese liked them so much, he walked to the front of the viv, scrabbled out and jumped on my leg (as I was sat down), I could beleive it xD

they also seem to like blueberries very much, haven't really touched the mixed veg I am giving them though. Had to move them form locusts to crickets as it was going to cost me a fortune with boxes with 8 Locusts in every week.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi I'm thinking about getting into plated lizards but I was wondering if a m+f can be kept together year round or do they need to be separated? I know they say captive breeding is hard but who knows- I might manage it!


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

they can be kept together no problem


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

CHATAfrog said:


> they can be kept together no problem


Awesome! Thanks hopefully I can get a pair for myself and do some research on breeding. Maybe temperature changes start breeding?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

CHATAfrog said:


> mine are doing a bit of neck biting too... must be that time of year!
> 
> here's the for sale ad on the one that laid eggs -
> 
> ...


As I said on the other thread, we used to breed them regularly back on the 90's, so perhaps '100% impossible' is overstating it a bit! 

But I get the point, although it would probably be more accurate to say that they are 'rarely bred' rather than 'difficult to breed'.

I think the reason they are rarely bred is a combination of them not being all that common in the hobby, together with it being difficult to sex them to make sure you have a pair.

We didn't use any particularly complicated techniques to induce breeding; the building was heated year-round, but natural fluctuations in temperature, photoperiod and humidity would have had some influence.

I'm not up to speed on the exact differences between G. major and G. nigrolineatus, but one thing I would say is that although we call G. major the 'Sudan' plated lizard, their range across Africa is massive, and the ones to the west in Togo have more prominent black stripes than the ones you normally see in captivity which tend to be a uniform buff brown. Babies are quite stripey though.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Just to add, about the same time Edinburgh Zoo used to breed a lot of G. validus, and we have some off them. I remember visiting there in about 1997 and they had plated lizards in about 1/2 dozen different enclosures, mixed in with their torts, beardies etc etc, as well as behind the scenes, so they evidently had cracked how to get them to breed.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Matt Harris said:


> I'm not up to speed on the exact differences between G. major and G. nigrolineatus, but one thing I would say is that although we call G. major the 'Sudan' plated lizard, their range across Africa is massive, and the ones to the west in Togo have more prominent black stripes than the ones you normally see in captivity which tend to be a uniform buff brown. Babies are quite stripey though.


So I suppose there's a chance that both of mine really are Sudan Plated Lizards then.

Here are my two:


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

i think i have one of each the same as you

Reptile Forums - CHATAfrog's Album: Plated Lizard - Snarl and Sludge


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

CHATAfrog said:


> i think i have one of each the same as you
> 
> Reptile Forums - CHATAfrog's Album: Plated Lizard - Snarl and Sludge


Certainly looks like it, do your's get on ok? What sex are they both?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

It's hard to judge without anything to scale, but looking at the body proportions I would say your two are still quite young, so if they are a pair you might have to wait a bit until they breed.

If they are young, that would tend to suggest they are more likely to be cb, and as they are about the same size, possibly siblings?


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I was told mine are M and F... but can't swear

They get or really well - they do everything together and are very much a 'pair' - unlike, say, 2 beardies in a viv which live separately in a space, if you know what i mean...

Mine are apparently 2-3 years old and were captively farmed. They can be skittish in the viv when the door opens and are easily startled when out, but are sometimes happy to sit on me for hours. They go through mad periods of glass dancing, which to be honest I wasn't expecting but I have read that is quite common.

They are great, active, sociable lizards and I'm all for them becoming more popular.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

So what do you guys feed your plated friends? :2thumb:


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

locusts and veg, the odd morio worm as a treat. one loves veg, one loves locusts!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

CHATAfrog said:


> locusts and veg, the odd morio worm as a treat. one loves veg, one loves locusts!


Which veggies in particular may I ask? : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

When you say plated lizard is it all of the sp. or the Sudan, giant ect....?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I assume all of the gerrhosaurus : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> I assume all of the gerrhosaurus : victory:


Oh ok just interested to know


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Well the threads for all species of Plated Lizard, so any member of the Family Gerrhosauridae 

My Plated love blueberries and grapes, as well as crickets and locusts, they do eat a little veg but tend to prefer fruit.


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would seriously love a plated lizard. I think they are so underrated. Sadly we don't have the space now. We had the choice between a blue tongue or a plated and my wife really wanted the blue tongue...I think it's clear to see who wears the trousers in our relationship.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Been a bit quite from my end, had trouble with housing assocation and pets and have had to rehome a fair few, luckly my Plated Lizards aren't going anywhere!

I'm planning a 5-6ft viv build for them in the next few weeks, bioacitvie substrate and see if i can get away with planted (though I know they will dig them up!)


----------



## hyousa (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently picked up two plated lizards myself... not sure if they're a pair or not, but I'm hoping!:blush:


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

they are stunners!


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

hi guys just been directed here  can anyone tell me what these guys are like? I have a choice between one of these or a blue tongue skink and I can't decide. I have a 4x2x2 vivarium wooden. So yeah any ideas? I want something to handle too I have a beardie and a chameleon but can't decide on a bts or one of these!


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

They aren't as popular as BTS because they're not as docile and as the majority are CF/WC they tend to be quite skittish (though fine once you get hold of them) - they are an entertaining lizard and definitely intelligent with personalities... my two are devils. The viv you have is a good size for one (or two). Their diet is much the same as a BD. Things I didn't know till I got mine -

1. They are sh*t machines and unlike a BD they don't try and get away from the offending present, they love to run through it while flicking you the V. 

2. They are FAST - if they bolt you'll struggle to catch one so don't let them out where they can hide in crevices etc as they are a pain to get out.

3. They shed a lot - the 'plates' are always coming off.

But they do make good pets and I'm surprised there aren't more about... I like to think of them as mini-boscs, without the complex set up or the aggression!

Good luck with yours!


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Nikkifer said:


> hi guys just been directed here  can anyone tell me what these guys are like? I have a choice between one of these or a blue tongue skink and I can't decide. I have a 4x2x2 vivarium wooden. So yeah any ideas? I want something to handle too I have a beardie and a chameleon but can't decide on a bts or one of these!


Sorry about that, directing you to this thread and then going quiet, been too busy here this week! CHATAfrog has summed them up quiet nicely, we really could do with a CB population of these guys in the hobby!

I think I'm going to have to rehome my black-lined as the two I have are still fighting (both male), I'm still looking out for a Female Sudan to pair with my male though, so if anyones interested, let me know.

My 6x2x2 viv is coming next week at last


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I've found a home for my black-Lined at the end of the week, and have secured a female (probably) Sudan off a friend in a few weeks to pair with my male.

I tried mine on some Repashy Cherry and Fig Day Gecko MRP and I can report.....they absolutley love it! If anyone else has tried this with different flavours, let me know.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

My plated died a couple of years ago...think next year I will get a pair :mf_dribble:


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

hyousa said:


> I recently picked up two plated lizards myself... not sure if they're a pair or not, but I'm hoping!:blush:
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Those are some of the nicest Platies I've seen...!

I'm picking up a pair at the end of the month, whippy little guys but amazing lizards. Now if I can get myself off my bum to go and construct the rest of their viv,,,


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Seen the article in PRK this month? There one about Plated Lizards, haven't got it yet so don't know how good it is.


----------



## Woody82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Its not a bad read, well for someone who does not have a plated, although there are a 'breeding pair' local to me for sale, two clutches of eggs been laid but not incubated..... hmmmm tempted....


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Just had a look through it, seemed ok. Some good natural histroy parts about them that you don't usually get on care sheets.

Frankly I'm becoming sceptical of these 'breeding pairs' of Plated Lizards for sale, always seems to be the same story, they *do* breed and eggs are laid but are *never* incubated.....


----------



## Woody82 (Dec 23, 2010)

when i asked if they were wc or cb they stated wc as they are hard to breed.... then said were not in a postion to incubate the two clutches.... made me think mupets.... cb plateds = mula... buy an incubator lol or at least candle and see if dud or not


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I suppose thats the problem, Its not clear if Plated Lizards would become more popular if there were CB individuals, I would buy them over WC (I'm pretty much againest WC where CB can be sourced) but you might end up with lot of babies that need homes that you can't find, not to mention the money invloved in raising them.


----------



## Woody82 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm right in thinking they lay upto four eggs as a norm though so not like bd's twenty plus so gotta be worth a try test the market? So to speak


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep, I'm going to be trying next year. TBH I tend to stay away from really popular exotics that everyone seems to have, so I'd hate it if they became to popular! 
:lol2:

And Darwin forbid if they ever joined the morph crowd!


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I've rehomed my black-lined the other day, going to see someone about a female Sudan plated lizard tomorrow, hopefully it is female:lol2:

And I know a friend that is rehoming her 'female' (still unsure of sex) so may end up with a 2:1 ratio, if I think that there enough room for 3 in a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft ofc, frankly I'm sceptical until I get it from Volly in new year and fit it out to have a look.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

After 3 months and a whole host of problems (I could turn it into a comedy sitcom) my 6x2x2 viv is finally coming tomorrow!

My two platies are finally going to get moved out of their temp set up!

Hows are everyone elses doing? Now I have a male and female of the same species, they seem to be getting on better though I'm sure the male has put his moves on a female a few times XD


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

The vivarium finally came!
Took me 6 hours to put it together and decorate it, still a work in progress and had a set back with a Arcadia UVB bulb being faulty, but does the job. Its nice to see them with so much room and a deeper substrate to dig in. Many people tend to keep them like Bearded Dragons but after alot of differetnt reseach I firmly beleive that they should be kept with a deep substrate to burrow in and a damper area in the cool end.

Hres my set up, 6ft viv at the bottom right ofc! 









My male under the heat bulb.









A brave locust (A few minutes after this was taken, the locust was no more.....)


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's some more pictures of them settling in. Hes been showing some signs of possible sexual behaviour today! She didn't seem to want any of it though lol. Seeing the change in them in a larger viv is amazing, they are more confident and appear more relaxed, probably because they now know there are multiple places to hide, plenty of areas to dig into, a warmer basking side and a moister cool side.

Both (Male on right, female on left) basking.



















While I was taking photos, the female (who is very shy usually), came right up to the front to see what I was doing.

























The female basks after some light digging.


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)

A really good thread and some awesome pictures, there is a 'pair' in my local 'reptile shop' and since seeing them at the beginning of the week I have been so tempted to go back and get them because I immediately fell in love with them. 
The only thing that puts me off is if they both end up being males/females and they start fighting or not getting on i would hate to have to rehome them.


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)

This is one of the pair I was looking at

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e7w8t3b85wobksl/plated2.jpg


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## hyousa (Mar 22, 2012)

chrisalty said:


> image


Looks like the same species I have, G. major bottegoi (people will try to tell you they're black lined or whatever, but bottegoi is much more common). Also, looking at the head on that one it looks more male to me. Plus, males are much more outgoing so you're likely to see them out and actually get a pic! I rarely see my female out of her den when I'm in the room. That's not a scientific determination, but my personal experience. 
Can you get a pic of the second one? People also like to sell 'pairs' that are actually 2 different species, as G. major (the giant tawny PL) is also very common. And are they in the same tank together now? That would give you an idea if they're going to have aggression probs. Though be warned - plated lizard mating is very violent, it's not uncommon for females to lose limbs! So even if they are a pair you must be aware of that.


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah they are in the same viv at the moment and were both quite inquisitive at the front of their enclosure when I was looking at them, I will try and nip in this weekend to get a pic of the two of them. 
It's a shame because they are definitely not in proper housing at the moment, you can see the state of the glass in my picture, they are on wood chip and their water bowl has been empty on my last two visits.


----------



## hyousa (Mar 22, 2012)

While beech chips aren't ideal, sometimes shops can't afford to give platies 8 inches of soil to dig in - plus then you might never see them, and it's hard to sell something no one can see! As long as they have hides they can comfortably fit in so they can avoid feeling too exposed.
On the other hand, I am a bit concerned about not having water. People like to think of them like beardies who won't drink from a bowl, but mine drink extensively from their bowl several times a day, and the male likes to lay in a tub of water every now and again as well.


----------



## chrisalty (Feb 12, 2013)

I understand they might not be able to put soil in there but surely vinyl or lino or similar would be a better option seeing as they have their leo's, beardies etc etc on wood chip surely it would be cheaper to get a bulk load of lino? 

I've managed to get tomorrow off work so I'll pop in for another look and get some pics of both of them, I have a feeling I'm going to end up buying them :whistling2:


----------



## Hizzoo (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello posters, been a sudan plated lizard (Gorbash) for about 2 months. He has a very nice set up with what i think are thr right sort of temps, from reading all the different guides and taking the most common advice. Thermometer on the fritz at the minute so can't give accurates, lighting is good, he has about 4 places he can hid 3eif he wants, he comes out when i am sitting in the room and during the day when i am not around, but he will not come anywhere near me if i go over to the viv. it is behind my door so i think i might be scaring him every time i come in. I really want to get him a bit more tame as i hate the thought that i am stressing him everytime i see him. Any ideas or suggestions on how i can make the Bashman happier?

Also he loves mussels but not so keen on frozen, is it ok to feed him mussels, does anyone feed mussels as a treat as well as or instead of mice?


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a sudan plated lizard who has been in captivity for approx 6yrs now, only 2 of which have been with me. I bought him as a male and didn't question it until the other day, and wanted to know how to sex them? I've read so many different pieces of information such as females are more skitty whereas males are more tame, males have fringes from their pores on the back legs and girls just have small pores, males have more orange colour down their sides whereas girls are brown, and my least favourite is that the only way to accurately sex them is by blood test....

I'd love some clarity on this because in case I want to breed him/her in the future, I need a positive ID on the sex.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I have created a group on facebook for us plated lizard owners, which I'd love for you all to come and join. I'm sure it won't be a very big group lol.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/568880826553322/


----------

